# Junghans Max Bill Hand Wind Questions



## bishop

I have been thinking about purchasing this Max Bill watch. What are your opinion's on the quality of the design and movement?

I tried to do some research on this movement J805.1 but could not find anything? How does this movement compare to Peseux 7001?

Is it easy to remove scratches from the convex hard plexiglass crystal with Polywatch?

Any wristshots? 
;-)
Image from Max Bill website.


----------



## StufflerMike

The J805.1 = ETA 2801-2, a very reliable work horse beating at a rate of 28800A/h. The Peseux beats at 21.600 A/h.


----------



## Lawe

I have owned that model with both the black and white face. They keep excellent time and the crystal isn't so domed that it is especially vulnerable to scratches. It isn't, however, a tough daily wearer like a Damasko so don't wear it to anything like a construction job, etc..


----------



## somniloquist

I previously owned a hand wind version and currently own the slightly larger automatic now. Both feature the same crystal material and I have had good luck removing scratches on them with polywatch. 

One thing I remember about the hand wind model was that it seemed to tick particularly loud. I did not mind this at all but it could possibly be an issue to some people. It was a very nice watch though and I'm sure you will like it!


----------



## cycloneracing

Is that the 34mm case size Junghans?
If it is: my wife wants one of those, but not the handaufzug, she wants the Automatik (except they don't make that watch in Auto in 34mm!)

She is not interesting in winding every day. Do you think Junghans will make an Auto in that size? What movement would fit the 34mm case? I think the 2824 is about 25.6mm so maybe that would fit in the case?


----------



## StufflerMike

cycloneracing said:


> Is that the 34mm case size Junghans?
> If it is: my wife wants one of those, but not the handaufzug, she wants the Automatik (except they don't make that watch in Auto in 34mm!)
> 
> She is not interesting in winding every day. Do you think Junghans will make an Auto in that size? What movement would fit the 34mm case? I think the 2824 is about 25.6mm so maybe that would fit in the case?


The diameter is not the problem, the height will cause a problem. The ETA 2801 is 3,35, the ETA 2824-2 is 4,7mm (incl. ball-bearing rotor). You can't just swop the movements. No way.


----------



## bishop

Thanks everyone.

How does the 34mm wear? Does it wear bigger than it's size? I have a 6.5" wrist. Any wrist shots?


----------



## mebiuspower

34mm is fine for 6.5" wrist... I have 2 vintages one is 34 other 34.5 and they fit perfectly under a sleeve.

I was looking to get one of these myself but I need to restrain myself. :-d


----------



## somniloquist

I have a 6.75" wrist and felt the hand wind was a good fit for my wrist, perhaps a touch small for my taste. Here is a photo of me wearing it with my Max Bill auto for comparison purposes:


----------



## bishop

Nice wrist shot. The 34mm looks very good. 

Does the crystal scratches easily? Is it easy to remove the scracthes with Polywatch?


----------



## somniloquist

The crystal scratches somewhat easily, but it buffs out just as easily with polywatch. Personally, I think it is worth it because of the certain shine and glow that is characteristic of plexiglass crystals, but it's a matter of taste.


----------



## CrystalBall

I have one of these, and it's a lovely little watch. One of my favourite purchases, in fact. Pretty, distinctive design which contrasts sharply with the current trend for oversize/chunky watches. It might look a bit out of place if you have large wrists, though. Although Junghans stockists are few and far between in the UK, prices for these seem to very quite widely (from £300+ to £450+). I bought mine in Sheffield in early 2010 for £329 - and went back a week later for a Mega 1000!. I consider the price I paid to be good value, but would think twice about paying more than £400 for one.


----------



## obsidian

somniloquist said:


> One thing I remember about the hand wind model was that it seemed to tick particularly loud.


I've noticed this in many vintage watches of similar design to the Bill Max. the case is thin and slim, so it does little to block sound from the movement, and the flexible domed acrylic crystal forms a resonator that actually amplifies the sound.


----------



## doctor51784

hi

i'm hunting the 34 mm hand wind with plain dial reference 027/3700.00 but the dial of the one in leather strap looks a bit off white ,while the dial of the same watch on mesh looks white,,any feedback guys

regards

haytham


----------



## tribe125

Different lighting, I think. I can make my auto Max Bill look cream, white or silver, depending on the lighting. The 'natural' colour is a soft white.


----------



## doctor51784

thanks


----------



## dduck

somniloquist said:


> I have a 6.75" wrist and felt the hand wind was a good fit for my wrist, perhaps a touch small for my taste. Here is a photo of me wearing it with my Max Bill auto for comparison purposes:


The 34 mm handwind certainly fits your wrist a lot better than the larger automatic.


----------



## shelfcompact

dduck said:


> The 34 mm handwind certainly fits your wrist a lot better than the larger automatic.


It's so weird because my wrist is also 6.75" but the 34mm Max Bill looked so much smaller on my wrist than it does on his. 
I ended up just selling it recently due to that.


----------



## Jdzimme3




----------



## rifmon

Jdzimme3 said:


> View attachment 4687666


34 mm on what wrist size?


----------



## Jdzimme3

Probably around 6.25


----------



## rifmon

That looks great on you wrist. Thanks. I've been looking at these but it may be slightly too small for my 7 inch wrist. But on the other hand (no pun intended) that's the true vintage size not 38 mm. That's pretty much the standard.


----------



## aferrarini

I've one on my 6.25 wrist and it does fit perfectly. On a bigger wrist maybe it would look a bit small based on modern standards but that's the most authentic size for dress watches.


----------



## skepticaljesus

I have the 38mm auto and a 6.75" wrist and think the size suits me well. I would post a pick but don't have enough post history for WUS to let me : /


----------



## dduck

rifmon said:


> That looks great on you wrist. Thanks. I've been looking at these but it may be slightly too small for my 7 inch wrist. But on the other hand (no pun intended) that's the true vintage size not 38 mm. That's pretty much the standard.


The 34 mm handwind fits fine on my 8 inch wrist. Do not hesitate, it is a great watch and a great size.


----------



## shelfcompact

dduck said:


> The 34 mm handwind fits fine on my 8 inch wrist. Do not hesitate, it is a great watch and a great size.


I've got to see a picture of that. 
I like smaller watches but the 34mm with small lugs just didn't feel right on my 6.75" wrist even after giving it a try for a few days. 
Hard to imagine 8".


----------



## rocky99

Just when I think I've settled on my next purchase (Seiko Sarb065), I find something else I love. Wish I could find a place to look at the hand wind in person.



somniloquist said:


> I have a 6.75" wrist and felt the hand wind was a good fit for my wrist, perhaps a touch small for my taste. Here is a photo of me wearing it with my Max Bill auto for comparison purposes:


----------



## Paister

somniloquist said:


> I previously owned a hand wind version and currently own the slightly larger automatic now. Both feature the same crystal material and I have had good luck removing scratches on them with polywatch.
> 
> One thing I remember about the hand wind model was that it seemed to tick particularly loud. I did not mind this at all but it could possibly be an issue to some people. It was a very nice watch though and I'm sure you will like it!


Is there a method to know if the crystal can be buffed out with Polywatch? The current models use a Sircalan coating that buffing with Polywatch will make worse. I have a model without the lume pips on the dial and different lume application on the hour/min. hands with caseback model #27.3701.203. No one at Junghans has been able to tell me the year of my watch or whether the crystal is coated with Sircalan.


----------



## mcnuonuo

shelfcompact said:


> I've got to see a picture of that.
> I like smaller watches but the 34mm with small lugs just didn't feel right on my 6.75" wrist even after giving it a try for a few days.
> Hard to imagine 8".


Size is very subjective. Some people just love small watches, like me. Even though people may think a 38mm MAXBILL auto looks alright on me, I would still prefer smaller watches.


----------



## schneidervalance

I just bought a second hand Max Bill 34 mm and it has a SW210-1 movement with 19 jewels instead of the usual 17. Still has Junghams printed on the plate, but do not think they modify the movement other than the name on the plate


----------



## snowbongo

@Paister









Do NOT polish the Max Bill crystal ?


As a courteous public service announcement, I wanted to let everyone know that buffing/polishing the Max Bill crystal with polywatch is apparently a bad idea. I tried buffing out a small scratch and ended up rubbing off the SICRALAN coating and creating a mess. Then I found this ...




www.watchuseek.com


----------

